# Google- TCM Pattern Differentiation, IBS, and SIBO: Part I - Acupuncture Today



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*TCM Pattern Differentiation, IBS, and SIBO: Part I*
*Acupuncture Today*
However, in many cases of *IBS*, symptoms persist even after the aforementioned treatment protocols are implemented. One of the most important areas to consider when dealing with recalcitrant cases of *IBS* is small intestine bacterial overgrowth (SIBO), *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

